# Question about body composition



## Mightyradish (May 22, 2016)

hi. I'm in training for my first fitness model comp (bikini category) in September, whilst I'm happy with most of my upper body, due to my short torso my lower abs always appear rounded. Any advise on ways to improve my muscles in this area or in other areas to give the illusion of a longer/flatter torso, would be much appreciated. Current weight 55kg body fat 12.2% height 5' 3'' Thanks in advance!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

@Dark sim

@Keeks

@banzi


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

You are still holding fat in that area, and no there isn't anything specific you can do.

Not sure where you are getting a 12% bf reading from, but it is a little off.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Have you ever dieted down to competition condition before? The leaner you get especially at comp condition, it can add the illusion of looking taller/longer in itself.

I'm 5'2 and to me, I think I look at lot shorter when I'm carrying more weight, but when I'm dieted down, I think I look taller.

Just carry on dieting and you'll probably see a difference as you get closer to your show. Other than that, like Dark Simon said, nothing specific can be done.


----------



## Mightyradish (May 22, 2016)

Hi. Thanks for your replies. Firstly, definitely low 12% body fat have it tracked frequently with a poliquin skin fold test,






although I'm aware that this image doesn't really do me justice but it gives a good example of the rounding of my stomach. Whilst I agree there's definitely a need to drop more BF, I dont actually have that higher reading from my stomach and it actually feels pretty solid but despite this in certain positions its rounding! I'll pop on another photo where I look leaner. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm don't 100% understand where you say its rounding? The leaner you get, the sharper your abs will be.

Also, really practice and focus on posing. The way you hold yourself on stage will make a big difference to how you look. Head high, hold your shoulders high and wide and stomach tight. Maybe go to some posing classes too, they're always helpful.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

vacuums , sucking and holding in the tummy works wonders for narrowing the waist and giving a tight mid section


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Caliper testing is not accurate. A true 12% would be too lean for bikini. Caliper tests are useful as a form of measuring progress nothing more.

As the replies above have said, posing is key with bikini girls. I would hire a coach for this. Usually a posing coach who is associated with the federation you intend on competing in.


----------

